# NavaBoer kidding thread :D



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So our lamancha boer x doe kidded today unassisted around 2 pm ( I was at work unfortunately) momma did her thing no problem fortunately! One buckling one doeling 

Here are the pics  


Lets see who's next


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I see elfie ears! Congrats!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I know lol that's the lamancha trait. The doe got the long ears black head the buck brown with short ears.. He's being Wethered for sure lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I do favor the long ears. I used to not like manchies at all, until that one day came along that I owned one. lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol same here but now I have this one and she is a great mother


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Checked on them this morning and they are doing wonderfully. It is a bit chilly out though 36 degrees.. I I turned on the heat lamp but I don't think they need it.
I was hoping this doe would have a single so I could milk her but I don't dare steal milk from the babies.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry you missed it but congrats on your babies, they are adorable!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good mama! Cute kids, congrats NavaBoer!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

A bad day today :'( I had the daughter of our last doe who kidded in the stall next to her ready to kid herself (it would have been her second time) and over the night she escaped and kidded outside in the freezing cold it was below 30
I checked this morning and the kids were frozen stiff.... She didn't even clean them... Two doelings.... I feel like I could kick mysel for not checking up on her


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, so sorry.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Milked the colostrum (what little there is 2 oz) and put it to freeze. Ill try milking her again later. I put manny in the kidding stall and she also somehow gets out.... I think they jump over somehow


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost the kids :tear: Sending prayers and hugs :hug: Thank goodness mama is ok.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you I hope this doesn't happen anymore I really don't want to lose any more precious kids. I've just been having bad luck so far 2013


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Thank you I hope this doesn't happen anymore I really don't want to lose any more precious kids. I've just been having bad luck so far 2013


We have had hit and miss luck with calving this year /: it's just one of those things. Praying your year gets better!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks hope your year goes well too


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

So far my kiddings have gone perfectly  but when my minis go... I'm already a nervous wreck!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So my unnamed registered fullblood doe had twins unfortunately one doesn't look like it was born to live.. 

I don't have much experience with still borns so hopefully I can get some enlightenment from you guys. 

The umbilical cord was completely missing and she looked kinda slick with redish goo all over. And I looked at the ears one was much fatter than the other. The eyes were closed and when I opened to look didn't see any clear eyes. Just white skinnish stuff. 

Pictures attached.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know but it sounds like maybe it had died a few days before she had them?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That could be a possibility after all my does do but each other a lot


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That stinks ): that happens fairly often with goats... Losing babies from the trauma ): I'm sorry for your loss but glad everyone else is okay!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Some pics of the new doeling today all cleaned up


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Manny finally kidded today to twins one buck one doe 
Manny is a 50% boer commercial doe with a great udder and she's a great mother

First pic of doeling


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Manny finally kidded today to twins one buck one doe
> Manny is a 50% boer commercial doe with a great udder and she's a great mother
> 
> First pic of doeling


They're lovely! Congrats!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> They're lovely! Congrats!


Thanks! 
Is it just me or are you the only person that can see this thread?? Lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha I don't know ( ; but I don't care because I can see it haha! some peoples photos don't show up for me.


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Adorable baby! Congratulations!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Blaze kidded yesterday she had one massive doeling we had to help she just didn't want to come out. I was certain she would have triplets... Anyways here are some pics


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Glad things are going better. Congrats.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh she's precious!  one big doeling is great! Better than too many and them being sickly


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm just glad we are getting some doelings this year lol last year we only had 2


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on all the new kids! Don't know how I've been missing this thread!! ?? You got some really really cute doelings!!  Sorry to hear about the ones you lost....


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks crossroads we still have 3 does to go although I'm not sure if 1 of them is bred. I will post all baby pics in one post at the end


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't had one doe kid or one ewe lamb all year.  I only have 1 ewe left ro lamb, hopefully she will give me a girl!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for you ownedbythegoats


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Thinking pink for you!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I haven't had one doe kid or one ewe lamb all year. I only have 1 ewe left ro lamb, hopefully she will give me a girl!


Oh no! Lol well it'll be nice come time to sell (; we had a few all heifer years on cattle... It's nice for the extra $ with some to sell!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Kiko kidded today to two bucks.... Jinxed myself haha 
Kiko is a fullblood commercial doe who was sold as meat but we used her to breed since she was so nice 
The farm didn't want her because she had two teats on each side (very seperate) we haven't had a problem with it and she is a very good mother


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Kiko!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LOVE love love does with 2 clean teats on each side!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Woohoo! Big healthy babies!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes big and healthy  

They are walking and playing already


----------

